# Why does a sub amp have Left and Right inputs?



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

My JL 1000/1v2 has Left and Right inputs but the sub is for a single speaker. What is the point of Left and Right? What if I put in two different signals? Would both play through the sub?


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

Your amp will sum the two channels information into one. One of the reasons for the L/R inputs is your amp also has a internal crossover that allows you to output the high pass signal to another amp.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

what above sad, spot on!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

HIS amp will sum, but not all will... 

So "some" sum, and some don't...:laugh:


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Fus1on said:


> Your amp will sum the two channels information into one. One of the reasons for the L/R inputs is your amp also has a internal crossover that allows you to output the high pass signal to another amp.


Best explanation right here.


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

Okay, thanks!!


----------



## Fus1on (Feb 25, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> HIS amp will sum, but not all will...
> 
> So "some" sum, and some don't...:laugh:


/rimshot .... OK folks lets give him a hand, he will be here all this week so come on back and don't forget to tip your waitresses.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Fus1on said:


> /rimshot .... OK folks lets give him a hand, he will be here all this week so come on back and don't forget to tip your waitresses.



:laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well I have JL AMPS as well and it has L and R in put and also has L and R out put to connect more amps. 

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Stereo recordings are produced with multiple microphones. If you only hook up one channel, there's a distinct possibility you could lose musical information. Mono amp provide right, and left input so the input can be summed and changed to a mono signal. That's my understanding.


----------



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> HIS amp will sum, but not all will...
> 
> So "some" sum, and some don't...:laugh:


Any input on which mono amps won't sum? I always just assumed that they all did.


----------

